# Plow truck looking to do subwork in Glens Falls NY area



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

Just moved to Glens Falls NY area - have one ton Chevy Pickup - w. Meyers plow - looking to do sub-work..also have Jeep Cherokee for drives.


----------

